# Flasher Relay for Twobar Socket Jaeger type



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, 

The indicators on my towbar socket do not work. I have discovered a Jaeger relay in circuit and am trying to get a grip of the circuit diagram. 

If anyone has information on this box (Jaeger AFC 12v 52400006) I'd be very grateful. 

Veh Hymer. Towbar & electrics factory fitted.


----------



## Chris714 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hope this helps, replacement module is available from Germany - Geiz-24.de Online Shop [[email protected]] - at a reasonable price. Note brake lights may well be wired through the contacts 54H and 54z


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Chris thanks for response.

I had a tow car conversion done recently so the old relay system was removed and a new 7 way bypass relay box put in its place.


----------

